# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  التعديل الثالث للقانون الأساسي العراقي لعام 19225

## أم خطاب

يبقى القران الكريم دستورنا ومرجعنا الأول والأخير 
أم خـASـاب  


*التعديل الثالث للقانون الأساسي العراقي لعام 19225*

http://arabsh.com/s7n4uf6cwihf.html

منقول

----------


## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه الفائدة 
موضوع رائع وبانتظار مزيدك 
احمد العراقي

----------

